# Recommended Sun-blocking Apparel Thread



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Post your nominations, if you are trying to minimize UV exposure.



wgscott said:


> Behold: My latest UV-phobic purchase ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Pearl Izumi Quest Cycling Jersey - Zip Neck Long Sleeve (For Men)


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I was just thinking of making a thread like this. Budget recommendations:

GREAT SPF long fingered glove. SCREW YOU half-finger sunburn: $45USD and Prime. Very good airflow, moderate padding (nvm the "gel" label they feel more like medium cushion rubber) and as light a weight as you can go.
Amazon.com : Pearl Izumi - Ride Men's Pro Gel Vent Full Finger Gloves : Sports & Outdoors

Sugoi leg coolers are F'ing $40 USD....These are $15USD and Prime, have zippers and still decent construction
Amazon.com: Rotibox Unisex Compression Fit Ice Cooler Cooling Leg Sleeves Leg Warmers UV Sun Protection for Outdoor Sports Cycling Basketball Hiking Climbing Indoor activities Even Work-space 1 Pair: Sports & Outdoors

Branded base layer long-sleeve shirts OR sun-sleeves cost 2X more than these do, and they're Prime AND flat-braid stitch. Wear them under a short sleeve jersey, avoid arm-burn/tan AND bib-suspender tan under your jersey (had that later happen last year):
Amazon.com: New 009 Take Five Skin Tight Compression Base Layer White Running Shirt Mens S - Xl: Clothing

HeadSweats are the brand everyone knows of...but they don't always fit under helmets...meet these, lighterweight and fits under any helmet:
http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-R-Cool-Skull-White/dp/B00LXUG65Y


All prime, all stuff I have owned enough to like


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are the zero-padding full-finger gloves I bought:

Amazon Link


----------

